# Bald, Red, scaly spot(s)



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bit of background: Ella had fleas when we got her in October. No biggie, got some medicine, taken care of. Since then she has had some weird red areas along her trachea on her neck. Slightly red, only slightly bald. At first thought it was flea related, but they were still there after the fleas had left. Had the vet run some basic tests in November at a check up, nothing came up. Thought maybe it was collar related? (she's a chronic leash puller).

Forward- December: Flew home for a Illinois for a couple weeks to visit family and Ella came with. SO and I noticed her weird neck redness went away, low and behold pretty fluffy white fur grew back.

Came back to San Diego in January. About a week ago I noticed the darn redness coming back in the same spot. 

Took a trip to the beach today, gave her a bath afterwords then sat her down and gave her a good check. The redness on her trachea is back completely. She has some funny spots on her jawline/cheek. The fur there looks sparse, scaly dry skin, red, and weird black specks? almost little black scabs (not flea dirt, its harder and more attached to the skin).
Weirdest thing...she now has a full fledged bald spot on the bottom of her neck/top of chest that is about the size of a nickel. Red, scaly. Just showed up within the last 5-6 hours.




























She's not obsessively scratching any of the areas. Not acting weird otherwise, eating, drinking, playing fine. I gave her half of a benadryl as she has been known to get some allergies. This is weird though, not like any of the allergy bumps shes gotten in the past. No food changes, no shampoo changes. Its only in those spots.

Thoughts? Im a little freaked out. Don't know if she picked something up at the beach? Ringworm? Localized demodex mange? Completely unfamiliar with all of these things. 
*sigh*


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

another possible connection, her ears have been off and on funny since we've got her. Little scaly bumps that come and go around the inside flap, dryness and flakiness around the very tip of her ear. Again, vet did very basic checks, nothing that seems to concern her too much at the time...


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I noticed that you are an artist. Does she go to your studio and hang out with you? Are you working with a new medium? It's odd that it disappeared when you went to visit family at the Holidays. I was thinking that maybe it is a contact allergy. Maybe she lays her head on something that she is allergic to. Just a few ideas.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

I know I posted this thread awhile ago, but just a quick update. It was indeed demodectic mange! Thought it could be helpful for future readers...
She's on ivermectin and we're crossing our fingers we can get rid of the buggies!


----------



## spitzmaus (Oct 1, 2009)

jinnyretr0 said:


> I know I posted this thread awhile ago, but just a quick update. It was indeed demodectic mange! Thought it could be helpful for future readers...
> She's on ivermectin and we're crossing our fingers we can get rid of the buggies!


My one dog skin looks just like your dog, I give ivermectin to my dogs for
heart worm every month, 1%, 1-10th, Would you please give me the dosage
for the demodectic how much to give and for how long? It would mean a lot
to me, If you want you can put it on here or reach me at, [email protected] 

thank you.


----------



## kaz123 (Mar 1, 2010)

HI

If its a fungal type infection I have used a new product on the market called Thoroughbred Fix recently. Its for any type of itch (queensland or summer), dermatitis, mange and the like. I tried it on our terrier who had it all over his back (after trying many other things that didn't work!) and it cleared it up in about 5 days, even got the hair to grow back in double quick time! To check it wasn't a fluke our neighbours border collie has a bit of it as well (not as bad as our dog) and the same thing happened, all gone in about 6 days, this stuff really works well!
I think its only available online at www.thoroughbredfix.com.au
If you give it a try I hope it works as well for you as it did for me!

Karen


----------



## spitzmaus (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks I'll let you no after I recieve it and use it.


----------

